# Nissan Xterra to Live on as a Proper Sport Utility



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

With Nissan's Pathfinder making the jump from truck based sport utility to soft roader for 2013, it has left many pondering the future of the Xterra, since from 2005-12 both vehicles shared the same, rugged, F-Alpha truck architecture, used on the Frontier and also the full-size Titan pickup.

Given that the Pathfinder has traditionally been positioned as the more mainstream of the two vehicles (despite its higher price point), it logically makes sense to turn it into a three-row crossover, as that will likely broaden its appeal significantly.

However, while the Pathfinder might be trading its Kamik boots for Hush Puppies, Nissan has said no such strategy is planned for the Xterra, which for now will remain the hardcore off-roader's choice, with gutsy V6 power, transfer case and washable interior.

That said, it will be interesting to see when a next generation Xterra materializes and exactly what kind of features it incorporates, as well as Nissan's pricing strategy for it (Starting out as the brand's entry level SUV, the Xterra has morphed into an increasingly expensive and more specialized machine over the last decade).

More: *Nissan Xterra to Live on as a Proper Sport Utility* on Autoguide.com


----------

